# Alexandria, VA Boat Tour/Canine Cruise



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That does look like it would be fun. It would be about a 14 hour drive for me though. :


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I did it last year. It was nice.


----------



## rubtheweb (Sep 12, 2009)

*Reply*

I think you can find more information at potomacriverboatco.com/*canine*-*cruise*.php or mercuryskyline*cruise*line.com .

Thank You.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I think you've run out of months for this year....
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
{Quote from webpage}
Potomac Riverboat Company offers this fun and unique cruise on every Thursday of the months of May through August. It will include a 40-minute tour of Alexandria's seaport.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

THat would be fun! But it's way to far in advance to book anything. I think they are done for the year. I'n in NoVA and would consider this.


----------

